# cronjob geht nicht



## NiciB (31. August 2004)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mir gerade einen Cronjob einrichten, aber es scheint nicht zu gehen.

Wenn ich ihn mit crontab -l (SSH) aufliste steht folgendes da:


```
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE - edit the master and reinstall.
# (/tmp/crontab.16269 installed on Tue Aug 31 20:14:25 2004)
# (Cron version -- $Id: crontab.c,v 2.13 1994/01/17 03:20:37 vixie Exp $)
*/30 6-22 * * * http://www.domain.de/admin/memory/mail.php
```

wenn ich die URL die da steht im Browser eingebe, dann funktioniert das Skript, also daran kann es nicht liegen.

Der Cronjob soll das Skript jeden Tag zwischen 6 und 22 Uhr im Halbstundentakt starten.


----------



## Fabian H (31. August 2004)

> wenn ich die URL die da steht im Browser eingebe, dann funktioniert das Skript, also daran kann es nicht liegen.


Und was hat dein Browser mit crond zutun?

Nichts!

Du kannst es z.B. per wget machen:

```
*/30 6-22 * * * wget http://www.domain.de/admin/memory/mail.php -O /dev/null
```


----------



## NiciB (1. September 2004)

Das mit dem Browser sollte nur beweisen, dass das Script funktioniert.

ich hab den CJ mal geändert in:

```
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE - edit the master and reinstall.
# (/tmp/crontab.10713 installed on Wed Sep  1 07:54:46 2004)
# (Cron version -- $Id: crontab.c,v 2.13 1994/01/17 03:20:37 vixie Exp $)
*/5 6-22 * * *  wget http://www.domain.at/admin/memory/mail.php -0 /dev/null
```

Da hat sich aber auch nichts getan...


----------



## Fabian H (1. September 2004)

Die Option ist _-O_ (Großer Buchstabe O), nicht _-0_ (null).

Und was sagt der Cron-Log?
Es könnte sein, dass er wget nicht findet.
Schreib mal _/usr/bin/wget_ rein.


----------

